# Looking for RP partners



## juiceboxbunny (Feb 21, 2017)

No longer looking


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 21, 2017)

Real-life setting about friendship sounds nice to me  if ya wanna get to know your partners, I recommend starting simple and easy with casual topics like those 
A shameless dropout that works part-time as a tourist-guide, waiter and video-game planner, at your service ! XD


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Feb 21, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Real-life setting about friendship sounds nice to me  if ya wanna get to know your partners, I recommend starting simple and easy with casual topics like those
> A shameless dropout that works part-time as a tourist-guide, waiter and video-game planner, at your service ! XD



Sounds fun to me! Haha i haven't rped in a very long time so im looking to start back up. ;3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 21, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Sounds fun to me! Haha i haven't rped in a very long time so im looking to start back up. ;3


Hehe, feel free to start any time, buddy~


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 22, 2017)

What about vore?


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Feb 24, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore?


I had to Google vore. n.n;; and unfortunately not my cup of tea. Sorry


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Feb 26, 2017)

If you are still up for something, I am up for whatever. I haven't done a fantasy one before, if you want to try that.
Let me know and I can send you a PM. (That is, if you want to do it that way.)


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd like to rp with you. I have quite a lot of experience with roleplay, but I've never done any furry roleplaying before.


----------

